# Garden Time



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It's that time again! Our pole beans are going crazy!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Words cannot describe how envious I am!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I put a small garden in despite what I said. Unfortunately, with me being gone it has suffered from neglect.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I got a full case to put on the pantry! 
Robin, I don't even know how had time to even plant a garden much less tend to it!


----------



## jimLE (Mar 10, 2015)

my garden is going slower then i care for.but it's going..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

jimLE said:


> my garden is going slower then i care for.but it's going..


Yea, but at least you're growing something! One day I will be putting in a garden. But I live on beach sand so when I get enough dirt together to mulch a big area, it'll be great. Until then we have a great guy that sells veggies down the street.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Karen, if you have YouTube, plug in "lasagna garden" or layered garden. I think that would be perfect for you. Easier on the bending and I bet it would be compatible to grow stuff in your area.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Jim, I did pole beans this year and they are taking over the 20 ft fence trellis that we planted them on.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The pole beans on the left of your screen.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We call this American Okazoo ( just our name for it) It's just yellow squash, new potatoes, okra, and onion cut into small chunks and coated with yellow cornmeal, seasoned with salt and pepper then fried to golden brown....Oh My Goodness! 
Some of this came from our garden. Very Southern. ..


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Some of our beans are ready to be picked, we have gotten some already and tonight it's time to harvest eggplant. The corn is coming along and goodness, I have made lots of pesto from our basil already. Squash and zucchini are moving along, okra is slowly growing but when it does decide to make a move, it will explode. The only thing that is really disappointing to me is all my tomato plants look like they are going to die from wilt. I ADORE homegrown tomatoes and it's making me absolutely sick that I probably won't have any this year.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Zamora, can you get some fungucide to spray on them? I usually prune all the wilted leaves and stems off and spray something either organic or reg obce the wilt is off. They may recuperate for you . It's early in tbe year.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Zamora, can you get some fungucide to spray on them? I usually prune all the wilted leaves and stems off and spray something either organic or reg obce the wilt is off. They may recuperate for you . It's early in tbe year.


We tried, it's running rampant through all my tomatoes. I want to cry. 

NEXT year ALL TOMATOES GET PLANTED IN POTS!!!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey Z,did you grow your own mater plants or did you buy them.I used to buy them then a few years ago,started having some kind of blight problems.Found out alot of people had that problem and the next year then the next.99,9% of the plants came from the same company.Last year I grew my own plants from seeds from a different company and didn't have that problem but other people did who bought plants.I usually grow in pots so I don't think that has anything to do with it.Last year I grew them in the ground w/ no problem.Not sure what the problem is with the mater plants but growing my own seems to work.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I am going to second that envious statement. Looks delicious! 

We grew a bunch of little plants in our basement before we could plant anything outside but we keep getting one project after another and our garden went from a bald patch of pasture last year to a jungle of 3 foot tall weeds. Now we've got goats coming in a week and we need to build a milking stand, set up a stall, finish the first of three mobile chicken coops, install a beam in our kitchen... it never ends. We've decided to go full throttle this year - build coops, boxes, turn our sun room into a green house, build another incubator, etc. In the winter we're turning our efforts on the house which hasn't had anything updated since it was built in the 80's. New floors, new paint, set up my craft room. The following spring we're supposed to have just about everything done... and we can 'stabilize' and tweak everything to work smoothly. Suffice to say our garden got sacrificed this year for the cause...


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

You may have something there with the bought plants chickenqueen. We always buy certain plants, including tomatoes because we don't have a greenhouse and no room to start plants indoors. We plant seeds for a lot of things but tomatoes don't seem to do well in the garden from seed.

Time to re-think a few things. Thanks for the tip!


----------

